# ...quero colo



## Mr. Bravo

Please translate this for me thanks a lot..obrigado

"..quero colo vou fugir de casa, posso dormir aqui com voce?"


----------



## nycphotography

just a guess:

I want to be together (with you), i'm going to run away from home, can i sleep here with you?

I'm interested to see what os nossos portugueses come up with.


----------



## Mr. Bravo

if anyone wants to try translating in spanish i would also appreciate that too.


----------



## Outsider

"Quiero cuello, voy a huir de casa, ¿puedo dormir aquí con usted?"


----------



## Mr. Bravo

Hi/hola

"colo" se puede significar "ir" en esta frase?


----------



## Outsider

No, Mr. Bravo, colo es un sustantivo.


----------



## araceli

Mr. Bravo said:
			
		

> Please translate this for me thanks a lot..obrigado
> 
> "..quero colo vou fugir de casa, posso dormir aqui com voce?"



Quiero refugio, me voy a fugar de casa, ¿puedo dormir aquí, contigo/ con usted?
Colo significa, entre otras cosas, regazo, que es el sentido que tomé en este contexto.
Quero colo: quiero ayuda/refugio/amparo

Mr. Bravo: Coloca las palabras a buscar en el título, así sirve para una búsqueda posterior.
De nada.


----------



## luquitoluna

*Mr Bravo*: No estoy seguro pero "colo" se usa como "upa".
Entonces sería:

"... quiero que me aúpen,       voy a huir de casa, ¿puedo dormir contigo?"

"... quiero que me hagan upa, voy a..."

"... quiero upa,                      voy a..."

Se utiliza e Portugués así:

"mulher com criaça no colo"
"mujer con niño a upa"

"criança no colo da mãe"
"niño en el regazo de la madre"

cliquear:

http://images.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&q=colo%20crianca&sa=N&tab=wi 

Atentamente de Buenos Aires, Daniel Luna.


----------



## Juca

"Quero colo" é uma expressão usada no Brasil que significa "preciso de carinho, atenção, apoio psicológico". "Colo'', aqui, significa "regazo".


----------



## knobwab

So "quiero cuello" means "I want to be with" (you, him, her, etc.)?
Many thanks!


----------



## Outsider

It more properly means "I want you to hold me", or, even more literally, "I want to sit on your lap".


----------



## rericri

Mr Bravo, adoro essa canção do Renato Russo !

Eu acho que "quero colo" é a frase que diz uma criança à mãe quando quer ser (em italiano) "preso in braccio"  .


----------



## luquitoluna

Snobward: Hi. "quero colo" is not "quiero cuello". In Spanish "Quiero cuello" is literaly "I want a neck" ...a arm... a car... 
I don´t know English phrase.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Outsider said:
			
		

> "Quiero cuello, voy a huir de casa, ¿puedo dormir aquí con usted?"


 
Ehm, "cuello" é "pescoço", salvo que for um papel do Bela Lugosi 
"Quiero upa, me voy a escapar de casa, ¿puedo dormir acá con vos?"
Portrrrrreño de ley. 

luquitoluna: gostei muito do link de imágens de "colo-criança", me deu muita paz.



			
				luquitoluna said:
			
		

> Atentamente de Buenos Aires, Daniel Luna.


 
Acho interessante para o thread de "como nos despedimos/", não é?

Hasta luego!


----------



## Outsider

Lucia Adamoli said:
			
		

> Ehm, "cuello" é "pescoço", salvo que for um papel do Bela Lugosi


Ups! 
Obrigado pela correcção.


----------



## luquitoluna

*rericri *tiene razón, _"quero colo"_ se traduce _"voglio essere preso in braccio"_ que en español americano se podria traducir como _"quiero upa"_. Aclaro para las personas no-españolas que "colo" no es "braccio" ni "upa".

colo= neck=cuello=pescoço (pero también "colo" es "regazo" o "ir en brazos")

braccio= arm

upa = to up

_¡ upa !_ : h. 1800. Voz de creación expresiva, uuup, que sugiere la idea de levantar-se. El americanismo _¡ epa !_ es otra creación parecida. (Joan Corominas-Breve Dicc. Etimológico.)

ver: w w w.rae.es (no me dejan poner las w juntas!!)

*Lucia Adamoli:* Gracias por tus palabras, creo adivinar que has pasado más que unas vacaciones en Brasil. No entendí: _Acho interessante para o thread de "como nos despedimos/", não é?_

Atentamente de Lomas de Zamora, Buenos Aires, Daniel Luna.


----------



## Vanda

Epa e upa também usados no Brasil. 
upa -  para incentivar um animal ou uma pessoa a levantar-se ou a subir
epa- também, interjeição com tantos usos, que não consigo definir.
Ex.: Epa, o que foi mesmo que você disse?! (surpresa)


----------



## jazyk

E o há o uta também, quando se dá um abraço em alguém:

_Vem aqui dar um uta no papai._

Não sei se é usado em todos os lugares.


----------

